# sweet wormwood oil and hemp oil on tumor



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Nicky has a benign epithelial cell tumor right on his ankle hock which makes it hard to manage. It wasnt a big problem until he caught it on something and it began to bleed. Does anyone have any info one using sweet wormwood oil and hemp oil on it? There was a video posted showing the dramatic healing and shrinkage of this sort of tumor but I cant find it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

